
Show HN: Alpaca Trading API Now Available on Mashape - yoshyoshi
https://market.mashape.com/alpacahq/alpaca-trading
======
yoshyoshi
Hi HN! Alpaca is a modern platform for algorithmic trading & automated
investment strategies. Alpaca's API is the interface for your trading algo to
communicate with Alpaca's brokerage service (SEC registered and a FINRA
member).

The API allows your algorithms to access real-time price, fundamentals, place
orders and manage your portfolio, in either REST (pull) or streaming (push)
style.

In order to start trading with Alpaca API, please sign up here to firstly get
on the waitlist. We are currently in the private beta.
[https://alpaca.markets/](https://alpaca.markets/)

Once you have signed up and have familiarized yourself with our API, please
check out our python client to begin writing your own algos!

